# mallet style, round vs square vs brass



## treesner

Hey guys i'm looking to get or make a mallet as i've just ben using whatever log is laying around my scrap pile or in the woods.

I'll mainly be using it for carving bowls and seats.

I've noticed theres a couple of different styles,

Rquare head:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S0OIW6?colid=ETCCJ1QKIHJ9&coliid=I3SQDXER38YQRA&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl
these seem more for chisel work and joinery?

Round
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030QQL54?keywords=carving%20mallet&qid=1444320003&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
this looks closest to my log

however i'm seeing that theres a few different variations, some all hardwood, some with the rubber along it and some even with beads for dead blow, which sounds pretty interesting.

Brass
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000L6PNLO?keywords=carving%20mallet&qid=1444320003&ref_=sr_1_7&sr=8-7
I like the idea of this one as it's smaller and takes u less room in my travel bag however I think this is more for smaller detail carving opposed to big blows for bowl carving?

What type would you recommend and what weight? 
Thanks
-chris


----------



## DrDirt

It is all what you like the feel of.
I always saw the big square mallets as being the "sledgehammer" of mallets. and Used to knock together and take apart joints, drive dowels in etc.

But similarly - - in the rounds… some like solid wood, and others like the urethane coated version.

In the class i took - the instructor does the seat carving and likes the round solid wood, I had the urethane coated.
I used his for a while and mine…. didn't really feel much difference.


----------



## Ocelot

I think there is a mallet thread around here with many examples of shop-made mallets.


----------



## bondogaposis

I use both. I like the round mallets for chisel work like chopping dovetails. I prefer the square ones for knocking things together, like tenons into mortises.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I think of the round as a carving tool and the square as a chisel tool.


----------



## treesner

found this thread which is pretty helpful
http://lumberjocks.com/Karson/blog/3504

am curious about the brass ones those, they sell them at 12 oz which is similar to the round guys


----------



## rwe2156

I have a brass one I use it for chiselling, too, expecially dovetails or delicate work.

I like the compactness and density.

For what you're doing, it don't think it will be heavy enough.


----------



## dyfhid

I like the brass one that Mary May sells on her website. They are a bit pricey, but really nicely made. I have several of all three styles you mention, including that journeyman's brass mallet you link to, and I always return to the one I got from Mary.

Beautifully crafted steel and brass headed mallets


----------

